

The state of binary data in the browser - nolanl
https://github.com/nolanlawson/state-of-binary-data-in-the-browser#readme

======
KwanEsq
>Firefox, conversely, doesn't have the canvas.toBlob() method, so if you want
to convert a canvas to a Blob, you need to use canvas.toDataURL() and convert
the dataURL to a Blob instead. blob-util does this under the hood.

I don't know where they are getting this. Firefox proposed[1] the toBlob()
method, and implemented[2] it in Fx19.

[1] [https://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-whatwg-
archive/2...](https://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-whatwg-
archive/2011Apr/0132.html)

[2]
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=648610](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=648610)

~~~
nolanl
Sorry, my bad. It's Chrome, Safari, and IE that don't have toBlob(). I'll fix
the post.

